# Noah's 3-Style Algs



## Noahaha (Jan 13, 2013)

I'll eventually have all my corner cycles and edge cycles here. I'm mostly doing this for myself so that I can force myself to find my bad cycles, but I think it might be useful for other people to see as well. Feel free to tell me better or just different algs for certain cycles. I'm sorry that this has to be in my letter scheme, but I just hate writing out UBL etc. so you'll just have to refer to the key.

One more note: A lot of these algs can be performed from two or more different angles. Even though I may use both angles for an alg, I only wrote one for each. If you think a cycle is awkward in a certain angle, try it from other angles.

Also, I highly recommend only using this list as a reference guide for commutators you can't find a good alg for. Look for a good alg for a case first, and see if you can find one you like. If you do, it will be easier to remember, and if you don't you can look here.



Spoiler: Corners






Spoiler: Key



Buffer: UBL (A)
UBR = B
UFR = C
UFL = D
LUF = F
LFD = G
LBD = H
FUL = I
FUR = J
FDR = K
FDL = L
RUF = M
RUB = N
RDB = O
RDF = P
BUR = Q
BDL = S
BDR = T
DFL = U
DFR = V
DBR = W
DBL = X





Spoiler: B



C - [R' ; [F , R' B2 R]] (9)
D - [y R' ; [F , R' B2 R]] (9)
F - [y R' ; [U2 , R' D' R]] (9)
G - [y ; [U , R' D2 R]] (8)
H - [U , R D' R'] (8)
I - [x ; [U R' U' , L]] = x U R' U' L U R U' r' (8)
J - [x' z ; [R U R' , D] (8)
K - [L' D2 L , U'] (8)
L - [U , R D2 R'] (8)
M - [y R ; [R D R' , U2]] (9) 
O - [U , R D R'] (8)
P - [y ; [R D2 R' , U']] (8)
S - [y ; [R D R' , U']] (8)
T - [y ; [U , R' D' R]] (8)
U - [z' ; [R U2 R' , D2]] (8)
V - [z' ; [U2 , R' D2 R]] (8)
W - [z' R' ; [U2 , R' D2 R]] (9)
X - [z' R ; [R U2 R' , D2]] (9)





Spoiler: C



B - [y x' R ; [U' , R D2 R']] (9)
D - [R' ; [U , L' D2 L]] (10)
F - [F ; [R' D' R , U2]] (10)
G - [U2 , R' D R] (8)
H - [L' D' L , U2] (8)
I - [x R' ; [R' D2 R , U2]] (9)
K - [L' D2 L , U2] (8)
L - [y ; [R D' R' , U2]] (8)
N - [F ; [R2 , U' L' U]] (10)
O - [L' D L , U2] (8)
P - [U2 , R' D' R] (8)
Q - [R' ; [U2 , L' D2 L]] (10)
S - [U2 , R' D2 R] (8)
T - [y' [U2 , R D' R']] (8)
U - [D ; [U2 , R' F' R2 F R]] (14)
V - [U2 , R' F' R2 F R] (12)
W - [D' ; [U2 , R' F' R2 F R]] (14)
X - [D2 ; [U2 , R' F' R2 F R]] (14)





Spoiler: D



B - [R ; [U' , L D2 L']] (10)
C - [y' x' R ; [U' , R D2 R']] (9)
G - [U' , L D L'] (8)
H - [L' D' L , U] (8)
J - [L' ; [L' D' L , U2]] (9)
K - [L' D2 L , U] (8)
L - [y ; [R D' R' , U]] (8)
M - [x ; [D , R U' R']] (8)
N - [x' z' ; [U' R U , L']] (8)
O - [y' ; [U' , R' D2 R]] (8)
P - [y ; [R D2 R' , U] (8)
Q - [R2 ; [L' D2 L , U] (10)
S - [y ; [R D R' , U]] (8)
T - [U , L D2 L'] (8)
U - [x' y R ; [D2 , R U2 R']] (9)
V - [x' y' ; [D2 , R U2 R']] (8)
W - [x' y' ; [R' D2 R , U2]] (8)
X - [x' y' R' ; [R' D2 R , U2]] (9)





Spoiler: F



B - [y R' ; [R' D' R , U2]] (9)
C - [x' U2 ; [R2 , U' L2 U]] (9)
G - [x z R' ; [U2 , R' D' R]] (9)
H - [y' R ; [U2 , R D2 R']] (9)
J - [y' R ; [U2 , R D R']] (9)
K - [y L ; [R D' R' , U2]] (10)
L - [x U R' ; [R' D2 R , U2]] (13)
M - [F ; [U2 , R' F' R2 F R]] (14)
N - [x z R' ; [U2 , R' D2 R] (9)
O - [x z R' ; [U2 , R' D R] (9)
P - [x' y' ; [R2' U R2 U' R2' , D2]] (12)
Q -[R' F ; [U2 , R' D' R]] (12)
S - [x' z R ; [R D R' , U2]] (9)
T - [y' R ; [U2 , R D' R']] (9)
U - [z x' U2 ; [L2 , U R2 U']] (9)
V - [F ; [U2 , R' D R]] (10)
W - [x' y' ; [U2 , R' F' R2 F R]] (12)
X - [z R' ; [U2 , R' F' R2 F R]] (13)





Spoiler: G



B - [y ; [R' D2 R , U]] (8)
C - [R' D R , U2] (8)
D - [L D L' , U'] (8)
F - [x z R' ; [R' D' R , U2]] (9)
H - [z x' ; [U' , R' D R]] (8)
I - [z R ; [U2 , R D R']] (9)
J - [D x ; [R' D2 R , U]] (10)
K - [D , R U2 R'] (8)
M - [x ; [D2 , R U' R']] (8)
N - [x ; [R' U2 R , D']] (8)
O - [y' [R U' R' , D2]] (8)
P - [L ; [D2 , R U' R']] (10)
Q - [R2 ; [D , R U2 R']] (9)
S - [y' ; [R U' R' , D]] (8)
T - [R' y ; [R' D2 R , U]] (10)
V - [z' x' ; [D' , R U2 R']] (8)
W - [R ; [D , R U2 R']] (9)
X - [z' R ; [R2 U R2 U' R2 , D2]] (13)





Spoiler: H



B - [U , R D' R'] (8)
C - [U2 , L' D' L] (8)
D - [U , L' D' L] (8)
F - [y' R ; [R D2 R' , U2]] (9)
G - [z x' ; [R' D R , U']] (8)
I - [y' ; [U' R' U , L']] (8)
J - [x' ; [L D' L' , U']] (8)
K - [x' ; [L D2 L' , U']] (8)
L - [L U L' , D'] (8)
M - [x ; [L' U2 L , D]] (8)
N - [L' ; [D , L' U2 L]] (9)
O - [R ; [L U L' , D2]] (10)
P - [L U L' , D2] (8)
Q - [R' ; [U2 , L' D' L]] (10)
T - [D' , R' U R] (8)
U - [y' R' ; [D2 , R' U2 R]] (9)
V - [y' ; [U' R2 U , L']] (8)
W - [L ; [L D2 L' , U']] (9)





Spoiler: I



B - [x ; [L , U R' U']] (8)
C - [x R' ; [U2 , R' D2 R]] (9)
G - [z R ; [R D R' , U2]] (9)
H - [y' ; [L' , U' R' U]] (8)
J - [x' y' ; [R U R' , D']] (8)
K - [x ; [U2 , R' D2 R]] (8)
L - [x' y' ; [R U R' , D]] (8)
M - [x' ; [U' R U , L']] (8)
N - [U R U' , L'] (8)
O - [L , U' R2 U] (8)
P - [L , U' R U] (8)
Q - [x R2 [U2 , R' D2 R]] (9)
S - [z R' ; [F , R' B2 R]] (9)
T - [U R' U' , L'] (8)
U - [y' R' ; [D , R' U2 R]] (9)
V - [U R2 U' , L'] (8)
W - [x ; [R U2 R' , D2]] (8)
X - [U' ; [L2 , U' R' U]] (9)





Spoiler: J



B - [x' z ; [D , R U R']] (8)
D - [L' ; [L' D' L , U2]] (9)
F - [y' R ; [R D R' , U2]] (9)
G - [D x ; [U , R' D2 R]] (10)
H - [x' ; [U' , L D' L']] (8)
I - [x' y' ; [D' , R U R']] (8)
K - [x ; [U , R' D2 R]] (8)
L - [x y' ; [U2 , R' D R]] (8)
N - [R ; [U , R D R']] (9) OR [x' ; [U , L D' L']] (8) 
O - [D' x ; [U , R' D2 R]] (10)
P - [z' L' ; [U2 , R' D R]] (10)
Q - [R' ; [R' F' R2 F R , U2]] (13)
S - [x' ; [U R2 U' , L']] (8)
T - [x ; [U' L U , R2]] (8)
U - [z' ; [R U' R' , D2]] (8)
V - [z' ; [U' , R' D2 R]] (8)
W - [x' ; [U2 , L D' L']] (8)
X - [z' R ; [R U' R' , D2]] (9)





Spoiler: K



B - [U' , L' D2 L] (8)
C - [U2 , L' D2 L] (8)
D - [U , L' D2 L]
F - [y L ; [U2 , R D' R']] (10)
G - [R U2 R' , D] (8)
H - [x ; [D' , L U2 L']] (8)
I - [x ; [R' D2 R , U2]] (8)
J - [x ; [R' D2 R , U]] (8)
L - [x ; [R' D2 R , U']] (8)
M - [z' R ; [R D' R' , U2]] (9)
N - [x ; [D , L U2 L']] (8) OR [z' R ; [R D' R' , U]] (9)
O - [R U2 R' , D'] (8)
Q - [x' z ; [D2 , R2 U R2 U' R2]] (12)
S - [R U2 R' , D2] (8)
T - [F ; [D2 , R' U R]] (10) 
U - [z' ; [R2 U R2 U' R2 , D2]] (12)
W - [x ; [D2 , L U2 L']] (8)
X - [U' ; [L2 , U' R U]] (9)





Spoiler: L



B - [R D2 R' , U] (8)
C - [y ; [U2 , R D' R']] (8)
D - [y' ; [R' D' R , U']] (8)
F - [x U R' ; [U2 , R' D2 R]] (11)
H - [D' , L U L'] (8)
I - [x' y' ; [D , R U R']] (8)
J - [x y' ; [R' D R , U2]] (8)
K - [x ; [U' , R' D2 R]] (8)
M - [D x ; [U L2 U' , R']] (10)
N - [x y ; [R U2 R' , D']] (8)
O - [F' ; [R U2 R' , D']] (10)
P - [y' ; [D , R' U2 R]] (8)
Q - [x R2 ; [U' , R' D2 R]] (9)
S - [F' ; [R U2 R' , D2]] (10)
T - [D2 , R' U R] (8)
V - [R' ; [D2 , R' U R]] (9)
W - [x ; [R U' R' , D2]] (8)
X - [z' R ; [R U R' , D2]] (9)





Spoiler: M



B - [y R ; [U2 , R D R']] (9)
D - [x' ; [R U' R' , D]] (8)
F - [F ; [R' F' R2 F R , U2]] (14)
G - [x' ; [R U' R' , D2]] (8)
H - [x ; [L' U2 L , D]] (8)
I - [x' ; [L' , U' R U]] (8)
K - [z' R ; [U2 , R D' R']] (9)
L - [D x ; [R' , U L2 U']] (10)
N - [R , U' L' U] (8)
O - [z' ; [U2 , R D' R']] (8) OR [R ; [U' L' U , R2]] (9)
P - [x ; [R' , U L2 U']] (8)
Q - [R2 ; [D' , R U2 R']] (9)
S - [x' ; [L , U' R U]] (8)
T - [D' x ; [R' , U L2 U']] (10)
U - [x' ; [L2 , U' R U]] (8)
V - [z' x' ; [D , R U2 R']] (8)
W - [z' x' ; [R' D R , U2]] (8)
X - [D x' ; [L2 , U' R U]] (10)





Spoiler: N



C - [z' y' R ; [U2 , R D2 R']] (9)
D - [x' ; [U' , R' D R]] (8)
F - [x z R' ; [R' D2 R , U2] (9)
G - [x ; [D' , R' U2 R]] (8)
H - [L' ; [L' U2 L , D]] (9)
I - [U R U' , L']
J - [R ; [R D R' , U]] (9) OR [x' ; [L D' L' , U]] (8) 
K - [x ; [L U2 L' , D]] (8)
L - [D ; [U' L' U , R2]] (10)
M - [U' L' U , R] (8)
O - [U' L' U , R'] (8)
P - [U' L' U , R2] (8)
S - [L , U R U'] (8)
T - [x' y' R' ; [R' D' R , U2]] (9)
U - [U R U' , L2] (8)
V - [y' ; [U' R2 U , L]] (8)
W - [R ; [D' , R U2 R']] (9)
X - [x' y' R ; [U2 , R D R']] (9)





Spoiler: O



B - [R D R' , U] (8)
C - [U2 , L' D L] (8)
D - [y' ; [R' D2 R , U']] (8)
F - [y' x R2 ; [D , R U2 R']] (9)
G - [y' ; [D2 , R U' R'] (8)
H - [R ; [D2 , L U L']] (10)
I - [U' R2 U , L] (8)
J - [F ; [D' , R U2 R']] (10)
K - [D' , R U2 R'] (8)
L - [F' ; [D' , R U2 R']] (10)
M - [z' ; [R D' R' , U2]] (8)
N - [R' , U' L' U] (8)
P - [x ; [R , U L2 U']] (8)
Q - [x R' U ; [R2 , U L2 U']] (11)
S - [D' ; [R U2 R' , D']] (9)
U - [x ; [U' R U , L2]] (8)
V - [y' R ; [D2 , R U' R']] (9)
X - [R D ; [L2 , U R' U']] (12)





Spoiler: P



B - [y ; [U' , R D2 R']] (8)
C - [R' D' R , U2] (8)
D - [L D' L' , U'] (8) OR [y ; [U' , R D2 R']] (8)
F - [x' y' ; [D2 , R2 U R2 U' R2]] (12)
G - [L ; [R U' R' , D2] (10)
H - [D2 , L U L'] (8)
I - [U' R U , L] (8)
J - [z' L' ; [R' D R , U2]] (10)
L - [y' ; [R' U2 R , D]] (8)
M - [x ; [U L2 U' , R']] (8)
N - [R2 , U' L' U] (8)
O - [x ; [U L2 U' , R]] (8)
Q - [R' ; [U2 , L' D L]] (10)
S - [x' ; [L , U' R2 U]] (8)
T - [D , R' U R] (8)
U - [x' ; [L2 , U' R2 U]] (8)
W - [x ; [R2 U R2 U' R2 , D2]] (12)
X - [D ; [L2 , U R' U']] (10)





Spoiler: Q



C - [R' ; [L' D2 L , U2]] (10)
D - [R2 ; [U , L' D2 L]] (10)
F - [R' F ; [R' D' R , U2]] (12)
G - [R' ; [R' D R , U2]] (9)
H - [R' ; [L' D' L , U2]] (10)
I - [x R ; [D2 , R U2 R']] (9)
J - [R' ; [U2 , R' F' R2 F R]] (13)
K - [y x' ; [R2 U R2 U' R2 , D2]] (12)
L - [x R ; [D2 , R U' R']] (9)
M - [R' ; [U2 , R' D' R]] (9)
O - [x R' U ; [U L2 U' , R2]] (11)
P - [R' ; [L' D L , U2]] (10)
S - [R' ; [U2 , R' D2 R]] (9)
T - [x R ; [D2 , R U R']] (9)
U - [y x' ; [U2 , R' F' R2 F R]] (12)
V - [R2 ; [U' , L' D2 L]] (10)
W - [R2 ; [U2 , L' D2 L]] (10)
X - [U2 R ; [R D' R' , U2]] (11)





Spoiler: S



B - [y' ; [U' , R D R']] (8)
C - [R' D2 R , U2] (8)
D - [y' ; [U , R D R']] (8)
F - [y x' R ; [U2 , R D R']] (9)
G - [y' ; [D , R U' R']] (8)
I - [y x2 R ; [U' , R D2 R']] (9)
J - [x' ; [L' , U R2 U']] (8)
K - [D2 , R U2 R'] (8)
L - [F' ; [D2 , R U2 R']] (10)
M - [x' ; [U' R U , L]] (8)
N - [U R U' , L] (8)
O - [D2 ; [R U2 R' , D]] (9)
P - [x' ; [U' R2 U , L]] (8)
Q - [R2 , [D2 , R U2 R']] (9)
T - [U R' U' , L] (8)
U - [y R' ; [R' D2 R , U]] (9)
V - [U R2 U' , L] (8)
W - [R ; [D2 , R U2 R']] (9)





Spoiler: T



B - [y ; [R' D' R , U]] (8)
C - [y' ; [R D' R' , U2]] (8)
D - [L D2 L' , U'] (8)
F - [y' R ; [R D' R' , U2]] (9)
G - [R' y ; [U , R' D2 R]] (10)
H - [R' U R , D'] (8)
I - [L' , U R' U'] (8)
J - [x ; [R2 , U' L U]] (8)
K - [F ; [R' U R , D2]] (10)
L - [R' U R , D2] (8)
M - [D' x ; [U L2 U' , R']] (10)
N - [x' y' R' ; [U2 , R' D' R]] (9)
P - [R' U R , D] (8)
Q - [x R ; [R U R' , D2]] (9)
S - [L , U R' U'] (8)
U - [y' R' ; [D' , R' U2 R]] (9)
V - [z' ; [U , R' D2 R]] (8)
X - [y' D R' ; [D2 , R' U2 R]] (13)





Spoiler: U



B - [z' ; [D2 , R U2 R']] (8)
C - [D ; [R' F' R2 F R , U2]] (14)
D - [z' x' R ; [R U2 R' , D2]] (9)
F - [x' y' U' ; [R2 , U' L2 U]](9)
H - [y' R' ; [R' U2 R , D2]] (9)
I - [z x' R ; [U' , R D2 R']] (9)
J - [z' ; [D2 , R U' R']] (8)
K - [z' ; [D2 , R2 U R2 U' R2]] (12)
M - [x' ; [U' R U , L2]] (8)
N - [U R U' , L2] (8)
O - [x ; [L2 , U' R U]] (8)
P - [x' ; [U' R2 U , L2]] (8)
Q - [y x' ; [R' F' R2 F R , U2]] (12)
S - [y R' ; [U , R' D2 R]] (9)
T - [y' R' ; [R' U2 R , D']] (9)
V - [U R2 R' , L2] (8)
W - [y' U' ; [R2 U R2 U' R2 , D2]] (14)
X - [D ; [L2 , U R2 R']] (10)





Spoiler: V



B - [z' ; [U2 , R' D2 R]] (8)
C - [R' F' R2 F R , U2] (12)
D - [z' x' ; [R U2 R' , D2]] (8)
F - [F ; [R' D R , U2]] (10)
G - [z' x' ; [R U2 R' , D']] (8)
H - [y' ; [L' , U' R2 U]] (8)
I - [L' , U R2 U'] (8)
J - [z' ; [R' D2 R , U']] (8)
L - [R2 ; [U , R D2 R'] (9)
M - [z' x' ; [R U2 R' , D]] (8)
N - [y' ; [L , U' R2 U]] (8)
O - [y' R2 ; [U' , R' D2 R]] (9)
Q - [R2 ; [L' D2 L , U']] (10)
S - [L , U R2 U'] (8)
T - [z' ; [R' D2 R , U]] (8)
U - [L2 , U R2 U'] (8)
W - [D' ; [U R2 U' , L2]] (10)
X - [U2 ; [R2 U R2 U' R2 , D2]] (14)





Spoiler: W



B - [z' R' ; [R' D2 R , U2]] (9)
C - [D' ; [R' F' R2 F R]] (14)
D - [z' x' ; [U2 , R' D2 R]] (8)
F - [x' y' ; [R' F' R2 F R , U2]] (12)
G - [R ; [R U2 R' , D]] (9)
H - [L ; [U' , L D2 L']] (9)
I - [x ; [D2 , R U2 R']] (8)
J - [x ; [L U' L' , D2]] (8)
K - [x ; [L U2 L' , D2]] (8)
L - [x ; [D2 , R U' R']] (8)
M - [z' x' ; [U2 , R' D R]] (8)
N - [R ; [R U2 R' , D']] (9)
P - [x ; [D2 , R2 U R2 U' R2]] (12)
Q - [R2 ; [L' D2 L , U2]] (10)
S - [R ; [R U2 R' , D2]] (9)
U - [y' U' ; [D2 , R2 U R2 U' R2]] (14)
V - [D ; [L2 , U R2 U']] (10)
X - [D2 ; [U R2 U' , L2]] (10)





Spoiler: X



B - [z' R ; [D2 , R U2 R']] (9)
C - [D2 ; [R' F' R2 F R , U2]] (14)
D - [x' y' R' ; [U2 , R' D2 R]] (9)
F - [z R' ; [R' F' R2 F R , U2]] (13)
G - [z' R ; [D2 , R2 U R2 U' R2]] (13)
I - [U' ; [U' R' U , L2]] (9)
J - [z' R ; [D2 , R U' R']] (9)
K - [U' ; [U' R U . L2]] (9)
L - [z' R ; [D2 , R U R']] (9)
M - [D x' ; [U' R U , L2]] (10)
N - [x' y' R ; [R D R' , U2]] (9)
O - [R D ; [U R' U' , L2]] (12)
P - [D ; [U R' U' , L2]] (10)
Q - [U2 R ; [U2 , R D' R']] (11)
T - [y' D R' ; [R' U2 R , D2]] (13)
U - [D ; [U R2 R' , L2]] (10)
V - [U2 ; [D2 , R2 U R2 U' R2]] (14)
W - [D2 ; [L2 , U R2 U']] (10)








Spoiler: Edges






Spoiler: Key



Buffer: DF (U)
UB = A
UR = B
UF = C
UL = D
LU = E
LF = F
LD = G
LB = H
FU = I
FR = J
FL = L
RU = M
RB = N
RD = O
RF = P
BU = Q
BL = R
BD = S
BR = T
DR = V
DB = W
DL = X





Spoiler: A



B - 
C - 
D - 
E - 
F - 
G - 
H - 
I - 
J - 
L - 
M - 
N - 
O - 
P - 
R - 
S - 
T - 
V - 
W - 
X -





Spoiler: B



A - 
C - 
D - 
E - 
F - 
G - 
H - 
I - 
J - 
L - 
N - 
O - 
P - 
Q - 
R - 
S - 
T - 
V - 
W - 
X -





Spoiler: C



A - 
B - 
D - 
E - 
F - 
G - 
H - 
J - 
L - 
M - 
N - 
O - 
P - 
Q - 
R - 
S - 
T - 
V - 
W - 
X -





Spoiler: D



A - 
B - 
C - 
F - 
G - 
H - 
I - 
J - 
L - 
M - 
N - 
O - 
P - 
Q - 
R - 
S - 
T - 
V - 
W - 
X -





Spoiler: E



A - 
B - 
C - 
F - 
G - 
H - 
I - 
J - 
L - 
M - 
N - 
O - 
P - 
Q - 
R - 
S - 
T - 
V - 
W - 
X -





Spoiler: F



A - 
B - 
C - 
D - 
E - 
G - 
H - 
I - 
J - 
M - 
N - 
O - 
P - 
Q - 
R - 
S - 
T - 
V - 
W - 
X -





Spoiler: G



A - 
B - 
C - 
D - 
E - 
F - 
H - 
I - 
J - 
L - 
M - 
N - 
O - 
P - 
Q - 
R - 
S - 
T - 
V - 
W -





Spoiler: H



A - 
B - 
C - 
D - 
E - 
F - 
G - 
I - 
J - 
L - 
M - 
N - 
O - 
P - 
Q - 
S - 
T - 
V - 
W - 
X -





Spoiler: I



A - 
B - 
D - 
E - 
F - 
G - 
H - 
J - 
L - 
M - 
N - 
O - 
P - 
Q - 
R - 
S - 
T - 
V - 
W - 
X -





Spoiler: J



A - 
B - 
C - 
D - 
E - 
F - 
G - 
H - 
I - 
L - 
M - 
N - 
O - 
Q - 
R - 
S - 
T - 
V - 
W - 
X -





Spoiler: L



A - 
B - 
C - 
D - 
E - 
G - 
H - 
I - 
J - 
M - 
N - 
O - 
P - 
Q - 
R - 
S - 
T - 
V - 
W - 
X -





Spoiler: M



A - 
C - 
D - 
E - 
F - 
G - 
H - 
I - 
J - 
L - 
N - 
O - 
P - 
Q - 
R - 
S - 
T - 
V - 
W - 
X -





Spoiler: N



A - 
B - 
C - 
D - 
E - 
F - 
G - 
H - 
I - 
J - 
L - 
M - 
O - 
P - 
Q - 
R - 
S - 
V - 
W - 
X -





Spoiler: O



A - 
B - 
C - 
D - 
E - 
F - 
G - 
H - 
I - 
J - 
L - 
M - 
N - 
P - 
Q - 
R - 
S - 
T - 
W - 
X -





Spoiler: P



A - 
B - 
C - 
D - 
E - 
F - 
G - 
H - 
I - 
L - 
M - 
N - 
O - 
Q - 
R - 
S - 
T - 
V - 
W - 
X -





Spoiler: Q



B - 
C - 
D - 
E - 
F - 
G - 
H - 
I - 
J - 
L - 
M - 
N - 
O - 
P - 
R - 
S - 
T - 
V - 
W - 
X -





Spoiler: R



A - 
B - 
C - 
D - 
E - 
F - 
G - 
I - 
J - 
L - 
M - 
N - 
O - 
P - 
Q - 
S - 
T - 
V - 
W - 
X -





Spoiler: S



A - 
B - 
C - 
D - 
E - 
F - 
G - 
H - 
I - 
J - 
L - 
M - 
N - 
O - 
P - 
Q - 
R - 
T - 
V - 
X -





Spoiler: T



A - 
B - 
C - 
D - 
E - 
F - 
G - 
H - 
I - 
J - 
L - 
M - 
O - 
P - 
Q - 
R - 
S - 
V - 
W - 
X -





Spoiler: V



A - 
B - 
C - 
D - 
E - 
F - 
G - 
H - 
I - 
J - 
L - 
M - 
N - 
P - 
Q - 
R - 
S - 
T - 
W - 
X -





Spoiler: W



A - 
B - 
C - 
D - 
E - 
F - 
G - 
H - 
I - 
J - 
L - 
M - 
N - 
O - 
P - 
Q - 
R - 
T - 
V - 
X -





Spoiler: X



A - 
B - 
C - 
D - 
E - 
F - 
H - 
I - 
J - 
L - 
M - 
N - 
O - 
P - 
Q - 
R - 
S - 
T - 
V - 
W -


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 15, 2013)

Corners are done! (finally)


----------



## Alejandro (Feb 19, 2013)

You can setup with moves like U, U', U2 for best algorithms for example, xw [U' ; [U'R2U,L2]] =U'2R2UL2U'R2UL2U


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 19, 2013)

Alejandro said:


> You can setup with moves like U, U', U2 for best algorithms for example, xw [U' ; [U'R2U,L2]] =U'2R2UL2U'R2UL2U



Ooh thanks. I never noticed that


----------



## etshy (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm enjoying 3-style using these algorithms  thanks for the effort noah 

but I have a question , the cycle QD , isn't it suppose to be [R2 ; [ U, L' D2 L]] and not [R2 ; [L' D2 L , U]] ? I might be wrong I know, I'm not an expert in 3-style yet


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 6, 2013)

etshy said:


> I'm enjoying 3-style using these algorithms  thanks for the effort noah
> 
> but I have a question , the cycle QD , isn't it suppose to be [R2 ; [ U, L' D2 L]] and not [R2 ; [L' D2 L , U]] ? I might be wrong I know, I'm not an expert in 3-style yet



Yes it is. Thanks for finding it.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 6, 2013)

for [R2 ; [ U, L' D2 L]], I think that x' R U' R' D R U2 R' D' R U' R' is better.


----------



## Riley (Apr 6, 2013)

ottozing said:


> for [R2 ; [ U, L' D2 L]], I think that x' R U' R' D R U2 R' D' R U' R' is better.



That's awesome. I used to use L2 D L' U2 L D' L' U2 L', but I'm definitely going to use that now.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm glad you like it


----------



## A Leman (Apr 6, 2013)

That is one of the algs where Noah is more optimal than me. I do I U2 setup to make Riley's A9 an [RUD] alg, but it's 11 moves. I should look at some of those again and see if A10's are better.


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 24, 2013)

What would you do for buffer to X to F for edges and similar cases?


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 24, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> What would you do for buffer to X to F for edges and similar cases?



y' + 9-mover

You can also do z + 9-mover or u + 9-mover.


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> y' + 9-mover
> 
> You can also do z + 9-mover or u + 9-mover.



Ahhhh, thanks so much!


----------



## TDM (Oct 8, 2013)

XU is [D ; [U R2 R' , L2]] (10) when it should be [D ; [U R2 *U*' , L2]] (10) (btw, these are really helpful. Thanks for making this list)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 8, 2013)

How do you solve parity? Do you have a bunch of optimum algs for it? Also, what are all of your algs for flipped edges / twisted corners? Might as well supply all your algs.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 8, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> How do you solve parity? Do you have a bunch of optimum algs for it? Also, what are all of your algs for flipped edges / twisted corners? Might as well supply all your algs.



Well, a good first step would be to do edges, but I've been too lazy for a while, and Marcell's list is totally amazing.

My parity method:
1. Memo corners first (odd number of targets).
2. Memo edges as if UL's solved position were UB and vice versa (even number of targets).
3. Solve edges.
4. Solve any odd corner as an Old Pochmann target (usually the last one).


My flips and twists are mostly in this video.


----------



## h2f (Jun 19, 2015)

I guess for DV, DW and DX there are wrong rotations in notation: 
V - [x' y' ; [D2 , R U2 R']]
W - [x' y' ; [R' D2 R , U2]] (8)
X - [x' y' R' ; [R' D2 R , U2]] (9)

It should be: 
V - [x' *y* ; [D2 , R U2 R']]
W - [x' *y* ; [R' D2 R , U2]] (8)
X - [x' *y *R' ; [R' D2 R , U2]] (9)


----------



## KRAMIST (Jul 5, 2015)

what is ;


----------



## h2f (Jul 5, 2015)

The ";" is a part of notation of commutators. For exapmle [D2, R U' R'] means execution: D2 R U' R' D2 R U R'. If theres R' (the setup move) and ";" it means that is starts with R' then you do commutator and when you finished you do R (undo the setup). 

See this: https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Commutators_and_Conjugates#Short_notation


----------



## KRAMIST (Jul 5, 2015)

h2f said:


> The ";" is a part of notation of commutators. For exapmle [D2, R U' R'] means execution: D2 R U' R' D2 R U R'. If theres R' (the setup move) and ";" it means that is starts with R' then you do commutator and when you finished you do R (undo the setup).
> 
> See this: https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Commutators_and_Conjugates#Short_notation



thanks a lot


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jul 5, 2015)

h2f said:


> The ";" is a part of notation of commutators. For exapmle [D2, R U' R'] means execution: D2 R U' R' D2 R U R'. If theres R' (the setup move) and ";" it means that is starts with R' then you do commutator and when you finished you do R (undo the setup).
> 
> See this: https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Commutators_and_Conjugates#Short_notation


Hmm. I don't know where the discussion was to write the semicolon in the wiki, but I think using a semicolon outside of brackets (such as [A; [B, C] ]) was not Lucas' intent. Writing [A; [B,C] ] isn't any shorter than writing [A: [B,C] ]. This causes confusion to anyone who is used to *real* math notation as well. But [A; B, C: D] is shorter than writing [A: [B, [C: D] ] ], and that's what I think Lucas was aimed at doing...getting rid of brackets.

So [A; B,C] is the proper way to write [A: [B,C] ] should you wish to use the semicolon. I will pm Lucas and ask him if this was his intent. If so, I (or I will get him) to state this in the wiki to minimize confusion. I prefer brackets myself over a semicolon, but if a lot of people like this abbreviated notation, I just want to set the necessary conditions to have it work for the community rather than against it. The semicolon should not be interchangeable with the colon!


----------



## h2f (Jul 5, 2015)

Yes you are right. Wrigting my explanation i wasnt sure what rules are in notation of comms. But i guess it is more about how Noah wrote down his comms.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 5, 2015)

Christopher Mowla said:


> Hmm. I don't know where the discussion was to write the semicolon in the wiki, but I think using a semicolon outside of brackets (such as [A; [B, C] ]) was not Lucas' intent. Writing [A; [B,C] ] isn't any shorter than writing [A: [B,C] ]. This causes confusion to anyone who is used to *real* math notation as well. But [A; B, C: D] is shorter than writing [A: [B, [C: D] ] ], and that's what I think Lucas was aimed at doing...getting rid of brackets.
> 
> So [A; B,C] is the proper way to write [A: [B,C] ] should you wish to use the semicolon.



Indeed; I'm not sure why Noah is using semicolons, either.

In any case, I no longer think my idea is worth using (and didn't implement it on alg.cubing.net, even through it would be trivial). It confuses too many people, an no one will get hurt from too many brackets. I've also gone ahead and removed it from the wiki page, since I've rarely seen it used.

(If you're writing deeply nested algs to the point that you can't keep brackets apart... well, then you've got a different problem that my old proposal won't *really* solve.)


----------



## Mohammadahmadi (Jul 9, 2015)

why u didnt post algs in Official Blindfold Algorithm List?

u really memorize all of that algs?


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 10, 2015)

Mohammadahmadi said:


> why u didnt post algs in Official Blindfold Algorithm List?



This works better as a thread, don't you think? More people can see it and it's easier to find.



Mohammadahmadi said:


> u really memorize all of that algs?



Not really. You start off doing the cycles intuitively, and eventually, you get so used to the same cases over and over again that they become almost like algs. It's like intuitive F2L. (But yeah, Noah could rewrite that list from memory if he had to)


----------



## Mohammadahmadi (Jul 10, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> This works better as a thread, don't you think? More people can see it and it's easier to find.


idk.


Tao Yu said:


> Not really. You start off doing the cycles intuitively, and eventually, you get so used to the same cases over and over again that they become almost like algs. It's like intuitive F2L. (But yeah, Noah could rewrite that list from memory if he had to)


tnx a lot.


----------



## Jezuz (Aug 30, 2015)

Please also do the edges and twists and flips!


----------



## leeo (Sep 5, 2015)

It appears that the ";" in conjugate notation has been removed. Thus [A;B:C,D] would have to be written [A:[B:C,D]] though the wiki no longer specifies that "B:C" binds stronger than "C,D", so it would have to be written [A:[[B:C],D]]

-

I find two means for dealing with in-place corner twists and in-place edge flips. Here I focus on one of these cases. If half of the BLD solving cases, there is an edge-corner parity which can be solved with a final N-perm, Y-perm, F-perm, or J-perm. In these cases there is always a reading of an odd number of edge destinations and an odd number of corner destinations.

For using a letter system (such as Speffz), the corner sequence reading could be something like, for example, "RN DT L". If there is also an in-place corner twist, read it like this, for example: _KP. This means that for corner position _K there is a reading for the corner _P on the same subcube piece. Affix "_KP" to the end of the reading, being sure to split it across the paring boundary. For example, "RN DT LK P", splits _KP across the pairing. Here _K is the end of _LK and _P is the beginning of the next sequence. In this odd-parity case, it can be solved to an N-perm by affixing C_ to the edge reading and _C to the corner reading. This gives the proper corner pairing: "RN DT LK PC". 

Because all moves always preserve corner-twist parity modulo 3, the buffer will always twist to its home position. A similar method will also apply to in-place edge flips.


----------



## Rahul Tirkey (Apr 21, 2017)

Spoiler D
RUF-M
I think there's wrong notation 
M - [x,[D, R U' R']
It would be- [*x*',[D, R U' R']


----------



## Rahul Tirkey (May 1, 2017)

Spoiler-G
M - [x ; [D2 , R U' R']] (8)
Here you put the wrong rotation so it would be, 
M - [_*x'*_ ; [D2 , R U' R']] (8)


----------



## Rahul Tirkey (May 9, 2017)

*Spoiler- x*
There's a wrong comms 
D - [x'y' R'; [U2 R' D2 R]]
_It would be, _
D - [x' y R'; [U2 R' D2 R]]


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 26, 2017)

ZB needs to be [z' ; [R' D2 R , U2 ]] instead of [z' ; [U2 , R' D2 R ]]


----------

